# Z24 throttle body



## mcleod9 (Aug 22, 2008)

I've got a 86 with a throttle body on it. I plan to install a HHO kit and need to know if this model has a MAP sensor or a MAF. It has one 02 sensor. Where does the 02 signal go to? If it has either the MAP or MAF, where would I find them? I may need to hook up a MAP enhancer to adjust the signal if it has one.

thanks


----------

